# Parking ticket!!!! Sh^t!!



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, I overstayed my parking on the same day I received my new company car - ok, not really new, but new to me!!

So, I have to pay 100 Dhs but don't know where to go to pay it!! I know it can be done online but, honestly, I don't trust them to get it right plus I don't have a UAE credit card.

So, is there an RTA office near The Greens/MOE?? I really don't want to drive up to the place where I got my license! 

Also, where can I buy those parking cards?

Parking here is a friggin' nightmare!! 

TIA


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Nickel said:


> Parking here is a friggin' nightmare!!


Amen sister!

I normally park where ever I want and end up getting a parking fine and paying them off... atleast once a week... I have no patience for parking and I must admit I have insane road range in Dubai!

I'm quite confident of my driving - just never confident of the guy next to me on each lane or in front or back of me... 

I think there is an RTA in MOE... go slap'em with that 100dhs in the face  b-a-s-t-a-r-d-o-s!


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

where on this earth do you get pics like this?? i have the perfect candidate at work for 1,000,000 such tickets...


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, I will have to go look! It is just insane you can't find a listing for their offices on the web~~


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

got one in karama this weekend for 200. yay for me


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Honestly, just pay it online. We paid my husband's parking ticket online and it was easy peasy. Lemon squeezy. Japanesee.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

According to the ticket i have in front of me you can't pay online...

RTA main office, Car park dept Bur Dubai, EMIRATES POST OFFICES, EMIRATES BANK, Traffic police dept...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can buy parking cards in petrol stations. Good value as a card for DHs 100 of parking usually costs around Dhs 90.


-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> According to the ticket i have in front of me you can't pay online...
> 
> RTA main office, Car park dept Bur Dubai, EMIRATES POST OFFICES, EMIRATES BANK, Traffic police dept...


Truly, just today I thought I would look at the back of the ticket - yup, there is a list of where you can pay it. Dang - what an idiot I am!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You can buy parking cards in petrol stations. Good value as a card for DHs 100 of parking usually costs around Dhs 90.
> 
> 
> -


Thank you!! Now I have a place to start looking. Parking here is a nightmare!!


----------

